# Guter Gaming Pc?



## Aranshi (5. März 2013)

Hey,

ich bin derzeit dabei mir einen guten Gaming-Pc zusammen zustellen. Hab jetzt konkrete Vorstellungen von der Hardware, und würde 
von euch gerne Wissen was ihr davon haltet. 

Prozessor: i5-3570k
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 660 Ti (Windforce)
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 8GB Kit DDR3-1600 Cl9
SSD: Samsung 830 Series 64 GB 
Monitor: _BenQ RL2450HT_ 61 cm (_24_ Zoll)

Das sind erstmal die wichtigsten Daten denke ich. Der Preis ist im 800&#8364; Bereich wenn ich das Motherboard hinzurechne.
Könnt ihr mir einen Vorschlag für ein kompatibles/gutes Motherboard machen. Weiß nicht worauf man da achten muss, bis auf die Anschlüsse.
Und kann mir noch jemand eine schnelle Festplatte mit mindestens 1 TB empfehlen? Kenne mich mit der Schreib/Lesegeschwindigkeit nicht wirklich aus.

Denkt ihr ich kann aktuelle Spiele wie Crysis 3, BF3 und GW2 (vor allem im WvWvW) auf hohen bis sehr hohen Details spielen?
Wielange wird der PC "aktuell" sein?

Danke im Vorraus

LG 
Aranshi


----------



## RedShirt (5. März 2013)

64GB SSD wirst nicht glücklich. Win7, wenn man da die Uninstallsachen usw mitbedenkt, kommt allein auf 25GB.

<120 würd ich nicht nehmen, besser 256, Samsung für ca. 150 Öcken.

Prozessor langt IMHO, Graphikkarte kann ich wenig sagen, bin mit GTX 460 v2 unterwegs.


----------



## Lari (5. März 2013)

Korrekt, 128GB SSD sollte es mindestens sein. Hab die Samsung 830 128GB selbst. Da passen die zwei bis drei meistgespielten Spiele auch noch drauf und nach einer Weile ist einem selbst das noch zu wenig 
Für den Rest schau doch mal in die Zusammenstellungen hier im Forum, oder sind die nicht mehr up2date?


----------



## Lorachil (5. März 2013)

Hallo, 
schau dir mal die Zusammenstellungen hier an:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/198892-pc-konfigurationen-februar-maerz-2013/

zu deiner Auswahl: Wenn 3570K, Dann ein Z-77 Board, klar wegen übertakten, falls du das nicht willst, dann halt einen Prozessor ohne K

Ich selbst hab ein MSI-Z77A-G43 mit einem 3570K. Modelle von  ASROCK, ASUS oder Gigabyte wird genau so gern empfohlen. 

SSD wurde schon gesagt, hab eine 256 GB Samsung 830 für Win7 und die wichtigsten Spiele (GW2 / LoTRO/...) 120 GB sind schnell weg, 

660 Ti hab ich auch (allerdins eine MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti Power OC) GW 2 läuft hier bei 1980*1020, Grafik auf Ultra mit 80 - 120 fps. 
Crisis / BF hab ich nicht. Das Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist bei dem AMD Karten besser. Ich bin aber Nvidia Fan  
Schau mal was AMD gerade an Spielen zu seinen Karten packt. (http://www.alternate.de/html/theme/5194) ist sicher ein Kaufargument.

Je nach Prozessorlüfter (den du bei einem K-Modell dazupacken solltest)  kann es sein, das ein RAM Slot verdeckt wird. bei 2 Riegeln kein Problem (Slot 2 und 4 bestücken)  oder gleich Low Profile bestellen.
Festplatte  ... hab eine Seagate ST1000DM003, gibt aber schon Nachfolger. Im Prinzp ist das nur ein Datengrab, der Schub im System ist die SSD. 
Gutes P/L (momentan) soll die hier haben: Western Digital Caviar Green 2000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (WD20EARX). 


Aktuell ist der PC wenn du ihn bestellst ^^ 
ich nutze meine im Rechner Schnitt 4 - 5 Jahre, also egal was du dir heute holst es gibt morgen was besseres. 1 bis 2 Jahre sollte er aber durchhalten.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. März 2013)

Aranshi schrieb:


> Denkt ihr ich kann aktuelle Spiele wie Crysis 3, BF3 und GW2 (vor allem im WvWvW) auf hohen bis sehr hohen Details spielen?
> Wielange wird der PC "aktuell" sein?
> 
> Danke im Vorraus
> ...


Zur Zeit kannst sicherlich alles damit spielen. Crysis 3 ist klar, da sind die höchsten bzw. besten Einstellungen tabu, weil da selbst eine 680er schon ganz schön raucht. Ansonsten, abgesehen von den Ultra-Einstellungen hat sich Crysis 3 als recht genügsam rausgestellt.

Wie lange der PC aktuell sein wird? 
Schon nächstes Jahr nicht mehr. Das gilt in der Regel für jeden PC, egal ob er 1.000 oder 3.000 Euro kostet. Die Frage ich immer, was kommt alles an Spiele auf den Markt. Wusstest du schon vor einem Jahr wie Crysis 3 werden würde, geschweige hast du überhaupt schon was davon gelesen gehabt? Also ich nicht. Das ging erst im Herbst letzten Jahres los. 
Der nächste Grafikkracher dürfte der Nachfolger von Metro 2033 werden und in die gleiche Kerbe hauen wie Crysis 3. Aber was nächstes Jahr alles so kommt? Wer weis. Vielleicht ein Spiel wie Star Wars 1313, sofern die Gerüchte über eine Einstellung der Entwicklung nicht zutreffen sollten. es soll angebelich aktuellen PC auch einiges abverlangen. 
Aber ansonsten ist mir nicht viel bekannt. 2014 Crysis 4? Vielleicht, aber wenn da die Entwicklung so rasant weiter geht, wie beim zweiten zum dritten Teil, was recht wahrscheinlich ist, dann wird selbst eine aktuelle GTX Titan schon vielleicht mit den höchstmöglichen Einstellungen nicht mehr klar kommen können.


----------



## Aranshi (5. März 2013)

Danke erstmal für die ausführlichen Antworten.

@Lorachil 

Ich habe mir bewusst einen Prozessor ausgesucht den man übertakten kann, deswegen war ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher welche Mainboards da in frage kommen.
Wird vielleicht sinnvoll wenn in den nächsten Jahren mehr Prozessor-lastige Games rauskommen. Und viel teurer ist er ja auch nicht.
Dein Mainboard hat mich überzeugt, werde mir wahrscheinlich das gleiche kaufen. 

Ja bei den GTX 660 Ti Grafikkarten hab ich leicht den Überblick verloren. Das OC im Namen steht doch für Overclocking, oder? Die Windforce ist von Haus aus 
übertaktet, aber letztendlich nehmen die sich bestimmt nicht allzuviel. 

Danke für den Hinweis mit der SSD, dachte ich hätte trotz Win7 Installation noch genug speicher für ca. 4 Spiele. Werd die dann eventuell nachrüsten und am anfang nur auf 
HDD setzen. 

Was den Ram angeht, wollte ich mir 2 x 4Gb kaufen, also würde das doch vom Platz her passen oder? 
Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 1600 und 1866 Mhz? Ich weiß das man bei 1866 übertakten muss, aber bringt es denn überhaupt einen spürbaren Unterschied bei
Spielen?

Könntet ihr mir noch einen Lüfter und ein Netzteil empfehlen? Von Energieverbrauch hab ich keine Ahnung 

@ Dagonzo 

Das der PC nicht wirklich lange aktuell sein wird ist mir eigentlich klar, er ist es ja jetzt nichtmal auf dem neuesten Stand. Ich muss jetzt auch nicht die neuesten Games auf den höchsten Einstellungen zocken. Wenn ich Spiele die in den nächsten 2 Jahren noch mit aktueller Grafik genießen kann bin ich schon zufrieden^^

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Aufrüsten aus? Lässt sich die Graka in ein paar Jahren einfach so austauschen, oder brauch ich da ein neues Motherboard? 
Bei dem Prozessor muss ich dann bei neueren auf den Sockel achten, richtig?

Sorry für die ganzen Fragen, möchte nur sicher gehen das später alles funktioniert 

LG


----------



## Dagonzo (5. März 2013)

Aranshi schrieb:


> @ Dagonzo
> 
> Das der PC nicht wirklich lange aktuell sein wird ist mir eigentlich klar, er ist es ja jetzt nichtmal auf dem neuesten Stand. Ich muss jetzt auch nicht die neuesten Games auf den höchsten Einstellungen zocken. Wenn ich Spiele die in den nächsten 2 Jahren noch mit aktueller Grafik genießen kann bin ich schon zufrieden^^
> 
> ...


Also das ist ja kein Problem. Wer vernünftig fragt bekommt auch entsprechende Antworten dazu^^.
Aufrüstbar ist ein PC in der Regel ja eigentlich immer. Also das Mainboard für deinen neuen PC hat für die Grafikkarten eine PCIe 3.0 Schnittstelle. Damit wirst du in absehbarer Zeit auch mit Upgrades keine Probleme bekommen. Die nächste Generation von Grafikkarten, vielleicht auch noch die übernächste werden mit dieser Schnittstelle gefertigt werden. 
Mein Board hat z.B. nur PCIe 2.0 und ich kann ohne Probleme Karten nutzen die schon für 3.0 ausgelegt sind. (muss noch heute oder morgen meine neue Titan einbauen).^^ Dadurch das ich 2.0 habe kann es zu Leistungseinbußen von 3-4% kommen. Ist also vernachlässigbar. So wird es mit 3.0 halt auch irgendwann mal sein, was aber kein Problem ist.

Der RAM den du einsetzten willst (2x4) ist kein Problem. Der Unterschied in der Taktung ist zwar mit Benchmarks messbar, macht aber bei Spielen keine spürbaren Unterschiede.

Zum Netzteil noch. Ein gutes 450-500Watt Netzteil würde vollkommen reichen. Sofern du nicht die aktuellsten Highend-Karten drin hast würde ich auch nichts höheres empfehlen. Ansonsten, falls du mal SLI bzw HighEnd, oder auch beides, in Erwägung ziehst, sind Netzteile ab 750-800Watt eigentlich schon Pflicht.
Für dich wäre dieses hier vielleicht interessant:
http://geizhals.at/de/be_quiet_straight_power_e8_500w_atx_2_3_e8-500w_bn155_a583792.html
Das hat einen festen Kabelbaum. Gleiches gibt es auch als sogenanntes Modulares Netzteil, wo man alle Kabel einzeln stecken kann. Hat den Vorteil das man nur so viele Kabel einbauen muss wie man braucht, der Rest bleibt im Karton. Ist also durchaus auch zu empfehlen, wenn man nicht so viel Kabelsalat im Rechner haben will. Sollte es vom Preis zu hoch sein, kann man auch was anderes suchen. Nur zu billige Netzteile z.B. 30-35 Euro sollte man meiden.

Was meinst du jetzt mit Lüfter? Gehäuselüfter, oder was für die CPU?


----------



## Lorachil (5. März 2013)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]...[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ja bei den GTX 660 Ti Grafikkarten hab ich leicht den Überblick verloren. Das OC im Namen steht doch für Overclocking, oder? Die Windforce ist von Haus aus [/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px;">[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]übertaktet, aber letztendlich nehmen die sich bestimmt nicht allzuviel. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]... [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]das OC steht für overclockt, also übertaktet. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Es wird hier gern die [/font][font="Verdana, sans-serif"]GeForce GTX 660 Ti DirectCU II TOP [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]empfohlen, gute Performance und hervorragende Kühlung, dazu noch sehr leise.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Du wirst aber außer evl. der Lautstärke keinen Unterschied merken. messbar bedeutet nicht spürbar. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]RAM [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Slot 2 + 4 belegen, dann klappt das mit 2 Riegeln. bei voller Belegung zum Low Profile greifen, der ist nicht so hoch.[/font]
Ich hab 1600, im Prinzip hätte es auch 1333 getan, der Unterschied ist schon kaum messbar. Wenn der Aufpreis marginal ist, nimm 1866. Ich glaub aber, das bringt nicht viel. Ich hoffe da kann jemand anderes mehr dazu sagen. Mein Board hatte den Speicher allerdings auf 1333 getaktet, nachdem ich das korrigiert hatte, war der einzige Unterschied im Win 7 Leistungsgedöns eine verbesserung von 7.6 auf 7.8. Spürbar ist da aber nichts.
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Kühler kommt auf das Gehäuse an, also den Platz den du hast. Ich hab ein Zalman Z11 Tower, da ist noch Platz für einen Kaffeevollautomaten. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Als Kühler dient mir einen Enermax T40-TA passt gut zum Gehäuse, weil das alles blau beleuchtet ist. Die CPU geht damit nur wenig über 40 Grad (meine Graka unter Last auch ca. 53 Grad, normal unter 30)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Thermalright Macho wird gern genommen, satte Kühlleistung und dabei schön leise. Er muss halt nur zum Board passen (Sockel 1155).[/font]
Je nach Geschmack Noctua NH-D14 oder Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B, haben ebenfalls eine gute Kühlleistung.

Netzteil z.B.: Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191)  Mehr Watt brauchst du auf keinen Fall (außer du rüstet extrem auf).

Graka kannst du jederzeit tauschen, solange sie in den Slot passt, genau wie der Prozessor (1155). Aber da würde ich mir erst Gedanken machen, wenn es nicht mehr reicht. Laut Glaskugel hab ich keinen Plan was in 2 Jahren ist.


----------



## Aranshi (5. März 2013)

Danke euch beiden nochmal, langsam nimmt mein PC immer mehr Form an 

Da ich sowieso noch kein Gehäuse hatte, und das von Lorachil optisch sehr gut aussieht, hab ich mich auch gleich dafür entschieden.
Was mich jetzt noch wundert ist die Sache mit dem Lüfter. 
Du sagst du benutzt einen T40-TA, aber ist der für das Gehäuse oder die CPU? Oder soll ich je einen für CPU und Gehäuse kaufen?
Der sieht nämlich auch ganz gut aus, dsswegen hab ich den auch mal in meine Liste geschrieben.

Ich werd einfach erstmal beim 1600Mhz Ram bleiben. Denke das wird nicht so ins gewicht fallen. 
Bei der Grake habe ich mich erstmal für die Gtx 660 Ti Windforce entschieden. 

Bei dem Netzteil werd ich wahrscheinlich deins nehmen, Dagonzo. Auch wenn es ein bisschen teuer ist.

Achja Lorachil, wir haben jetzt fast den selben PC


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2013)

_Muss es denn Nvidia sein? Ansonsten wärst du mit der HD7950 besser bedient._


----------



## Aranshi (5. März 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Muss es denn Nvidia sein? Ansonsten wärst du mit der HD7950 besser bedient._



Ich mag Nvidia einfach mehr, allein schon von der Kompatibilität. Laut den Benchmark Tests auf Gamestars haben beide Karten in 
unterschiedlichen Spielen die Nase vorn. Und naja Preislich sind die ja auf einer Höhe fast.


----------



## Lorachil (6. März 2013)

Hallo der Enermax Lüfter ist für den Prozessor. Im Gehäuse sind mehr als genug verbaut, 5 Stück. SSD Rahmen ist bereits drin, brauchst also nur die reine Platte. Beim Board liegen 2 SATA Kabel bei, also ggf. noch ein paar besorgen. 
Ach ja, die USB 3 Front sind nur durchgeschleift (Kabel zum hinteren Port) Ich hab mir ein "Xigmatek Adapter (intern USB 3.0 zu extern USB 3.0) platine" geholt, um die USB3 Anschlüsse vom Board abzugreifen (19/20 poliger Anschluss, gedacht für Card Reader) uns hab so die externen alle frei. Spart auch viel Fummelei. 
Netzteil ist schon ok, ich bin auch overpowered ^^ (Thermaltake Berlin 630 Watt).
optisch wird es wohl der selbe Rechner  
Gruß Lora


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

Lorachil schrieb:


> Thermalright Macho wird gern genommen, satte Kühlleistung und dabei schön leise. Er muss halt nur zum Board passen (Sockel 1155).


Der passt zu recht vielen Boards -> Intel LGA 775/1366/1156/1155/2011, AMD AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+


----------



## Aranshi (6. März 2013)

So dann noch ein abschließendes Danke, mein Rechner sieht dann wie folgt aus:

Motherboard: MSI Z77A-G43
Prozessor: i5-3570k
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX 660 Ti (Windforce)
Ram: Corsair Vengeance 8GB Kit DDR3-1600 Cl9
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256 GB 
Monitor: _BenQ RL2450HT_ 61 cm (_24_ Zoll)
Lüfter: Enermax ETS-T40-TA
Netzteil: be quit! Straigt Power E8 500W ATX 2.3
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM01 2TB
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 midi Plus

Der Preis müsste so bei 1200€ liegen. Ist zwar mehr als ich anfangs ausgeben wollte aber sieht doch erstmal ordentlich aus.

LG


----------



## Lorachil (6. März 2013)

Hi, schaut doch gut aus, 
ich denke du wirst deine Freude damit haben.
Falls noch Fragen sind, nur keine Scheu 
Gruß Lora


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2013)

_Hm..find ich nicht - 1200€ mit Monitor? Da sollte locker ne HD7970 drin sein._


----------



## Aranshi (6. März 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Hm..find ich nicht - 1200€ mit Monitor? Da sollte locker ne HD7970 drin sein._



Hast du denn noch einen Vorschlag was ich ändern könnte? 
Allein Graka, Prozessor und SSD kosten schon 650, dann noch plus den Monitor sind nochmal 200.
Dann halt noch die ganzen Kleinigkeiten wie Gehäuse, HDD, Netzteil etc. Da kommen dann die andern 350 her.
Hört sich echt viel an, aber wenn ich mir die Preise von den Komponenten einzeln angucke ist da nichts vollkommen überteuertes dabei.


----------



## painschkes (6. März 2013)

_Gegenbeispiel : Warenkorb._


----------



## Lorachil (6. März 2013)

Hi, also wen ich die Sachen mal so (und wirklich genau so) je nach zum Spaß bei Amazon eingebe komme ich auch ca. 1045 EUR ... HD 7950 ca. 50 - 60 EUR mehr.
Bis 1200 ist also noch Luft. Wie hoch war denn das ursprüngliche Budget?
GL


edit: geizhals.de ... ca 1100 EUR


----------



## Aranshi (7. März 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Gegenbeispiel : Warenkorb._



Bei der Zusammenstellung wird halt viel durch die SSD und den Monitor gespaart. Also nach den Aussagen hier im Forum
nehm ich doch lieber eine 256er SSD, da hab ich einfach mehr Spielraum. 

@Lorachil

Okay, danke für den Hinweis. Hab mir die Sachen bei verschiedenen Seiten zusammengesucht, aber wenn es bei Amazon soviel billiger ist, kauf
ich doch lieber da. Eventuell kann ich mir ja dann durch die Ersparnisse die HD 7970 holen, aber irgendwie find ich Nvidia zuverlässiger als AMD.
Lese oft das es Probleme mit den Treibern gibt.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. März 2013)

Aranshi schrieb:


> Okay, danke für den Hinweis. Hab mir die Sachen bei verschiedenen Seiten zusammengesucht, aber wenn es bei Amazon soviel billiger ist, kauf
> ich doch lieber da. Eventuell kann ich mir ja dann durch die Ersparnisse die HD 7970 holen, aber irgendwie find ich Nvidia zuverlässiger als AMD.
> Lese oft das es Probleme mit den Treibern gibt.


Ich stehe auch mehr auf nVidia. Probleme mit Treibern gibt es meistens immer dann, wenn ein Spiel vornehmlich in Zusammenarbeit mit einen der Grafikkartenhersteller geschied. Aktuell hat nVidia z.B. mit dem neuen Tomb Raider Probleme, weil es mehr mit AMD zusammen entwickelt wurde. Die legen sich gerne manchmal gegenseitig ein paar Steine in den Weg. Könnte man zumindest meinen.^^
Da die meisten Spiele aber in engerer Zusammenarbeit mit nVidia programmiert wurden, gibt es da natürlich auch weniger Probleme. Am schlimmsten sehe ich aber bei den aktuellen Highend-Karten die Temperatur und Geräuschentwicklung an. Und da hat nVidia die eindeutig besseren Karten, im zweideutigen Sinne.^^


----------



## Lorachil (7. März 2013)

AMD oder Nvidia, Ariel oder Persil  ... das ist eine Glaubensfrage   
Tomb Raider wird ja noch nachgebessert, Nvidia hat nur den Code erst 2 Tage vor Release bekommen. Die neues Konsolen laufen ja auch auf AMD, soweit bekannt ist. ATI hatte früher schon ein gutes Marketing. 

Wie du dich entscheidest, es ist richtig und es ist gleichzeitig falsch. 

Das Spielebundle wäre ein Argument für AMD, aber ich bin halt Nvidia Fan, leider ist das Bundle da zur Zeit nicht der Brüller, ich hab noch Assasins Greed bekommen.
So genug Verwirrung geschaffen. ^^ 
Gruß Lora


----------



## painschkes (7. März 2013)

Aranshi schrieb:


> Bei der Zusammenstellung wird halt viel durch die SSD und den Monitor gespaart. Also nach den Aussagen hier im Forum
> nehm ich doch lieber eine 256er SSD, da hab ich einfach mehr Spielraum.





_Joa, und selbst damit bist du noch unter den angepeilten 1200€ - ich hab einfach nur die kleinere Version reingepackt._

_Und am Monitor sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied, ausser das er anders aussieht und günstiger ist._

_Trotzdem alles hochwertige Komponenten._

_Aber letztendlich musst du das ja wissen, war nur ein Beispiel.__
_
_Nur zum Abschluss : Mit der Grafikkarte fährst du um einiges besser als mit der GTX660 Ti - Netzteil ist auch "neuer"._


----------



## Lorachil (8. März 2013)

*schnipp* *schnipp* 
Ich nochmal, das ist jetzt evl. ein wenig ketzerisch, aber was spricht dagegen statt dem be quiet Netzteil (super werte super Teil, nichts dagegen zu sagen)  aber auch teuer, ein günstigeres zu nehmen.
da ist noch mal Einsparpotential drin. Natürlich keinen Chinaböller, Thermaltake Hamburg oder Sharkoon WPM500 für ca. 50 EUR


----------



## Caps-lock (8. März 2013)

> Thermaltake Hamburg



Hat zumindest nach meinen Infos die gängigen Schutzschaltungen. Der Hersteller gibt mehr Garantie als er muss und die Tests waren in Ordnung.
Von daher spricht erstmal nichts dagegen.


----------



## Luftig (22. März 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Hat zumindest nach meinen Infos die gängigen Schutzschaltungen. Der Hersteller gibt mehr Garantie als er muss und die Tests waren in Ordnung.
> Von daher spricht erstmal nichts dagegen.



Hallo "Caps-lock", ich habe nicht wirklich die Ahnung von Computern, deswegen die Frage:
was hat es mit den "gängigen Schutzschaltungen" auf sich? 
Gibt es Netzteile bei denen diese "Schutzschaltungen" nicht vorhanden sind?

LG
Luftig

aletoware.de


----------



## Dagonzo (22. März 2013)

Luftig schrieb:


> Hallo "Caps-lock", ich habe nicht wirklich die Ahnung von Computern, deswegen die Frage:
> was hat es mit den "gängigen Schutzschaltungen" auf sich?


Ein Netzteil muss man sich vorstellen wie eine Sicherung im Stromkasten. Es muss Spannungsspitzen abfangen können und bei zu starker Überlastung soll es kaputt gehen ohne den Rest des Computer mit ins Jenseits zu nehmen. Das kann nämlich bei billigen Netzteilen passieren, wenn diese Schutzeinrichtungen nicht richtig greifen und die Spannung dann an die Hardwareteile des PC´s weitergeleitet werden. 
Da reichen schon Millisekunden aus und die Hardware hat nur noch Schrottwert. Am meisten sind dann Teile betroffen die direkt vom Netzteil mit Strom versorgt werden. Bedeutet also sämtliche Laufwerke mit Stromanschluss. Das wird dann richtig teuer, wenn man am falschen Ende spart.
Besonders Netzteile der Firma LC-Power haben hier einen ganz schlechten Ruf und werden auch China-Böller genannt.


----------



## Klos1 (25. März 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aktuell hat nVidia z.B. mit dem neuen Tomb Raider Probleme, weil es mehr mit AMD zusammen entwickelt wurde.



Ich hab kürzlich ne XFX für meine Schwester zum Geburtstag geholt und wäre froh, wenn nur ein Spiel nicht laufen würde. Aber anscheinend gibt es derzeit keinen Treiber von ATI, mit welchem ich die Graka auf ihren Rechner in Betrieb nehmen kann. Auch bei der Ersatzlieferung hab ich das gleiche Problem. Keine Ahnung, wer es da verkackt hat, ob XFX oder ATI, aber das ist einfach nur peinlich. Ich weiß nicht, ob es einfach nur Zufall ist, dass ich und ATI einfach nicht wirklich warm miteinander werden, aber jedes mal, wenn ich ATI mal wieder ne Chance gebe, rege ich mich im Nachhinein auf. Ne Geforce hab ich bisher halt immer einfach nur reingesteckt und gut war. Von den letzten vier ATI-Karten war ich lediglich mit einer zu 100% zufrieden.


----------



## Lorachil (26. März 2013)

Ich hab mir gestern Tomb Raider gegönnt und kann sagen, es läuft top auf der 660 Ti. 

Andere Frage an den TE, was ist es nun geworden? 

Gruß Lora


----------



## myadictivo (28. März 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich hab kürzlich ne XFX für meine Schwester zum Geburtstag geholt und wäre froh, wenn nur ein Spiel nicht laufen würde. Aber anscheinend gibt es derzeit keinen Treiber von ATI, mit welchem ich die Graka auf ihren Rechner in Betrieb nehmen kann. Auch bei der Ersatzlieferung hab ich das gleiche Problem. Keine Ahnung, wer es da verkackt hat, ob XFX oder ATI, aber das ist einfach nur peinlich. Ich weiß nicht, ob es einfach nur Zufall ist, dass ich und ATI einfach nicht wirklich warm miteinander werden, aber jedes mal, wenn ich ATI mal wieder ne Chance gebe, rege ich mich im Nachhinein auf. Ne Geforce hab ich bisher halt immer einfach nur reingesteckt und gut war. Von den letzten vier ATI-Karten war ich lediglich mit einer zu 100% zufrieden.



öhm ja..graka rein. 13.1 catalyst drauf und gut. für TR mußte ich aber 13.3 beta installieren, sonst lief tressfx nicht. habe in keinem spiel probleme und mittlerweile nutze ich auch schon jahre ausschließlich AMD (4870,6870, 7950)
meine letzte nvidia war ne 6800gt ^^


----------



## Legendary (28. März 2013)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich hab kürzlich ne XFX für meine Schwester zum Geburtstag geholt und wäre froh, wenn nur ein Spiel nicht laufen würde. Aber anscheinend gibt es derzeit keinen Treiber von ATI, mit welchem ich die Graka auf ihren Rechner in Betrieb nehmen kann. Auch bei der Ersatzlieferung hab ich das gleiche Problem. Keine Ahnung, wer es da verkackt hat, ob XFX oder ATI, aber das ist einfach nur peinlich. Ich weiß nicht, ob es einfach nur Zufall ist, dass ich und ATI einfach nicht wirklich warm miteinander werden, aber jedes mal, wenn ich ATI mal wieder ne Chance gebe, rege ich mich im Nachhinein auf. Ne Geforce hab ich bisher halt immer einfach nur reingesteckt und gut war. Von den letzten vier ATI-Karten war ich lediglich mit einer zu 100% zufrieden.



Ich hatte schon x-Karten von ATI und war immer vollkommen zufrieden, deren Treiber sind bis auf Kleinigkeiten immer astrein gewesen und die Performance der Karten schlagen Nvidia oder sind deren zumindest ebenbürtig und das für oftmals kleineres Geld. 


Vielleicht bist du einfach nur der Magogan der ATI Karten.


----------



## Klos1 (29. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon x-Karten von ATI und war immer vollkommen zufrieden, deren Treiber sind bis auf Kleinigkeiten immer astrein gewesen und die Performance der Karten schlagen Nvidia oder sind deren zumindest ebenbürtig und das für oftmals kleineres Geld.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht bist du einfach nur der Magogan der ATI Karten.



Was auch immer.  Nvidia ftw!


----------



## Jelais99 (1. April 2013)

Naja, die letzten Treiber von AMD haben irgendwie immer irgendwelche Macken. Entweder ich habe Texturflackern bei Skyrim oder leichte Grafikfehler bei SWTOR. Bei den älteren Treibern läuft es dagegen einwandfrei. Aber kann natürlich sein, dass es bei Nvidia zurzeit ähnlich ist.


----------

